# Check out my photos, please give feedback



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I am a young photographer who enjoys taking close up shots of about almost anything that looks appealing. 

Please tell me which photograph you like in my flickr account.

Flickr: Vincent Chan Photography's Photostream

Give me feedback please, I have taken some pictures that I have not yet released on my flickr account, but I'll show it here.















I took these pictures with a kind of cheap camera (around $100)
Kodak M763.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 23, 2010)

35+ views and no comments? C'mon guys just say something about it.


----------



## LahPhotographer (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok. Here is my honest opinion. I did not really care for them. It was almost like you just saw something and took a picture of it. 
1. Not the most interesting thing to take a picture of.
2. I did not get it. What was the subject in the pic?
3. The tird picture would of been maybe more interesting if you focused on the leaves with the water dops on them. Dead flower did not do anything for me.
So thats my thoughts on them.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 23, 2010)

There aren't really any "subject" I am aiming for, I just like to take pictures that seem appealing. Also for the third picture I didn't even notice the leaves until after I looked at the picture.


----------



## khallene (Mar 23, 2010)

I have to agree - not much here for me.  Taking pictures of things close up can be good if it is a good object.  Keep up the work and don't get discouraged.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 23, 2010)

Why are you putting watermarks in the center of your picture? I cant even focus on the picture because you watermark keeps catching my eyes. Either get rid of them or make it smaller and move it to a corner. Other than that the subject matter is really not interesting.


----------



## LahPhotographer (Mar 23, 2010)

VincentChanPhotograp said:


> There aren't really any "subject" I am aiming for, I just like to take pictures that seem appealing. Also for the third picture I didn't even notice the leaves until after I looked at the picture.


 
Ok then.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 24, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Why are you putting watermarks in the center of your picture? I cant even focus on the picture because you watermark keeps catching my eyes. Either get rid of them or make it smaller and move it to a corner. Other than that the subject matter is really not interesting.



Why? Because I want to. The watermark is pretty transparent, maybe you should get a longer attention span rather than blame it on something else.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 24, 2010)

My attention span is long enough. There just isnt anything in your pictures worth looking at.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 24, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Why are you putting watermarks in the center of your picture? I cant even focus on the picture because you watermark keeps catching my eyes. Either get rid of them or make it smaller and move it to a corner. Other than that the subject matter is really not interesting.


 

The water marks are generally used by those who are afraid someone is going to steal their photos.
WATER MARKS DO NOT STOP THOSE WHO ARE TRYING TO STEAL PHOTOS..think about the technology available today...ahhh Photoshop.


You mention that you are a young photographer, here is some advice I got from this site, and I think it is very good stuff.

1. Take a few days and walk with only your eyes, a pad, and pen. Start observing things, write down what is interesting to you and where it is located. Pay attention to the lighting and time of day. Enjoy yourself, this can be very therapeutic.

2. before you go out to shoot, pick a subject or topic or theme, whatever you want to call it. Read your notes, and head out

3. When you reach your destination, focus on your goal and have some fun being creative. Do some stuff you never thought you would do and do not discard those shots. let other people critique them.


When you ask for critique on this site, one of the best things is for an honest critique. You will learn the wrong way if all you heard was how great your shots are...and they are not that great.
Do not take it personally, ask them what they think you could do to become better, heading towards greatness...


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 24, 2010)

> The water marks are generally used by those who are afraid someone is going to steal their photos.
> WATER MARKS DO NOT STOP THOSE WHO ARE TRYING TO STEAL PHOTOS..think about the technology available today...ahhh Photoshop.


 
Yeah I agree with protecting your work, but Im just not a fan of water mark smack dab in the center of the picture. Take the third one for instance. Your attention is supposed to be looking at the dead flower. Directly below it is a water mark. My attention is quickly pulled away from the subject matter. All I was trying to say is that shrink the water mark and move it away from the subject of your photo.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 24, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> > The water marks are generally used by those who are afraid someone is going to steal their photos.
> > WATER MARKS DO NOT STOP THOSE WHO ARE TRYING TO STEAL PHOTOS..think about the technology available today...ahhh Photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...




Use your hand to cover the watermark. Something like this if you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 24, 2010)

Its ok I just won't off any advice to you. You might want to check your attitude if you feel like hanging around this site. Im not nearly as blunt as some.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 24, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Its ok I just won't off any advice to you. You might want to check your attitude if you feel like hanging around this site. Im not nearly as blunt as some.



"Get rid of that watermark"
"There's nothing interesting"

That's not really advice.

THIS is advice.

1. Take a few days and walk with only your eyes, a pad, and pen. Start observing things, write down what is interesting to you and where it is located. Pay attention to the lighting and time of day. Enjoy yourself, this can be very therapeutic.

2. before you go out to shoot, pick a subject or topic or theme, whatever you want to call it. Read your notes, and head out

3. When you reach your destination, focus on your goal and have some fun being creative. Do some stuff you never thought you would do and do not discard those shots. let other people critique them.


----------



## syphlix (Mar 24, 2010)

> "There's nothing interesting"



that may not be advice, but it's certainly a valid comment



> Use your hand to cover the watermark. Something like this if you don't know what I'm talking about.



unsurprisingly, the added hand didn't take away much from the photo + watermark



> There aren't really any "subject" I am aiming for, I just like to take pictures that seem appealing



The photo may be appealing to you, but does your photo communicate why it's supposed to be appealing to us?  

Can you honestly say that if you saw these photos posted by someone else, that you would have given them a second glance?


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

syphlix said:


> > "There's nothing interesting"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I never said it had to be appealing to *you* all I asked was for feedback. Let's say someone took a picture of a dead baby and they loved it, someone else loved it too, but one person didn't love it. You do understand that one picture cannot satisfy everyone right? So, what is appealing to you does not mean it's appealing to me.

Yes I can honestly say because it looks pretty good for a cheap $100 digital camera.

Next time you plan on "arguing" at least *try* to fully interpret what I wrote.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Mar 25, 2010)

If you ask for feed back please be prepared for both positive and negative feedback because everyone has an opinion.  I've asked for feed back and at first felt put off by a comment that wasn't super positive.

I took a look from the other person's point of view and discovered their point was valid.

The photos didn't create any emotion for me.  Photos and art I believe are supposed to do just that.

Don't be offended.
Take a new look at things and enjoy photography.


----------



## rallysman (Mar 25, 2010)

In This Thread: someone who doesn't want to improve, just wants more Flickr traffic.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Water marks are used so people don't steal your photos but honestly...
Do you think anyone is going to try and steal these photos??
Its distracting and arrogant to me to put such a large watermark in the center of mediocre photos. 



VincentChanPhotograp said:


> ...I just like to take pictures that  seem appealing...



Seem appealing?? Why not shooting for appealing rather than something almost interesting?

Lose your attitude, you came in asking for FEEDBACK it was given to you and you acted like a jerk, learn to take it.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Water marks are used so people don't steal your photos but honestly...
> Do you think anyone is going to try and steal these photos??
> Its distracting and arrogant to me to put such a large watermark in the center of mediocre photos.
> 
> ...



Yes I do believe people are going to steal my photos, you obviously haven't experienced real life yet. Maybe you should learn to use your hand to cover up the watermark like I suggested or is that too much work for you?

Maybe you can rephrase what you wrote here "Seem appealing?? Why not shooting for appealing rather than something almost interesting?" because I can barely understand it, try to use proper grammar and punctuation please.

I am taking the feedback, I am just countering your little comments with something else so you can see the picture better, such as using your hand to cover the watermark which is "blinding" your eyes.




rallysman said:


> In This Thread: someone who doesn't want to improve, just wants more Flickr traffic.



My flickr account has more photos = more traffic. Congratulations you solved the mystery captain obvious.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 25, 2010)

1st one, clipping, you have it behind the gutter drain
2nd, there is nothing to focus on, so the viewer just starts looking around for a subject. BUT the area that is in focus, has a big watermark through it, so no point.
3rd, the fence is in focus, if you intended for the flower to be, you missed.

No one is going to steal your photos, I doubt many will click your link, telling someone to cover your photos with their hand in order to be able to view it without distraction, is pretty silly.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

So from now on when people look at your photos you expect them to cover your watermark with their hand just to be able to appreciate your photo?
Which even then they will probably not find your photo interesting because you have no subject. 
"Why not shooting for appealing rather than something almost interesting?"
How is that confusing?!?! Anyone?

You're countering feedback that YOU ASKED FOR... Keep that attitude up and you won't receive any feedback.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

VincentChanPhotograp said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> > Water marks are used so people don't steal your photos but honestly...
> ...


 
What are you 12? You sure are acting like it. Trust me know one here is going to steal you photos. Dont ask for advice if you dont want to hear it. My advice was to move your water mark. Im not going to sit here and cover it up with my hand. 

Im not really sure why its so hard to get this through your head. We dont think there is much in the photos that is appealing. If you think that there is, thats all that matters. You shouldnt be out shooting to impress everyone. 

As far as only having a 100 dollar digital camera. There are some people on this site that could take a picture with it that I would hang on my wall. There is more to photography than your equipment. There is a book called understanding exposure by brian peterson. I advise you to read it. It will help a lot.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

*First, I never told you you had to cover the picture with your hand, but if you're going to start crying about a watermark I suggested it.
*
""Why not shooting for appealing rather than something almost interesting?"
How is that confusing?"
*I still can't understand that, format it a different way.*

What are you 12? You sure are acting like it. Trust me know one here is going to steal you photos. Dont ask for advice if you dont want to hear it. My advice was to move your water mark. Im not going to sit here and cover it up with my hand. 

*Oh look someone JUST stole the photo, what do you know? You're wrong again!*






Im not really sure why its so hard to get this through your head. We dont think there is much in the photos that is appealing. If you think that there is, thats all that matters. You shouldnt be out shooting to impress everyone. 

*If that's all that matters then there is no need for you to remind me to remove my watermark and/or keep on responding to my comments. Clearly there is something else at the matter otherwise you would have left this thread already.*


----------



## cnutco (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

Who stole it? How do you know someone stole it? Maybe you should write on all your photos. Gives me something to look at other than the boring and uninteresting things in the photo itself.

So if thats all that matters why come here and ask for advice to begin with? My issue is that you cant take the advice that was given. YOUR the one who put your pictures up and asked for advice. You were given it and you cant seem to accept that no one thinks your that good. Stop acting like a douchebag and listen to what people say. Its not that hard of a concept. If you dont want advice dont ask for it. You can keep going around thinking your some top shot photographer and keep taking mediocre pictures.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Who stole it? How do you know someone stole it? Maybe you should write on all your photos. Gives me something to look at other than the boring and uninteresting things in the photo itself.
> 
> So if thats all that matters why come here and ask for advice to begin with? My issue is that you cant take the advice that was given. YOUR the one who put your pictures up and asked for advice. You were given it and you cant seem to accept that no one thinks your that good. Stop acting like a douchebag and listen to what people say. Its not that hard of a concept. If you dont want advice dont ask for it. You can keep going around thinking your some top shot photographer and keep taking mediocre pictures.



Ok I'm going to say this once more.

"Get rid of that watermark"
"There's nothing interesting"

This is NOT advice.

THIS is advice.

1. Take a few days and walk with only your eyes, a pad, and pen. Start observing things, write down what is interesting to you and where it is located. Pay attention to the lighting and time of day. Enjoy yourself, this can be very therapeutic.

2. before you go out to shoot, pick a subject or topic or theme, whatever you want to call it. Read your notes, and head out

3. When you reach your destination, focus on your goal and have some fun being creative. Do some stuff you never thought you would do and do not discard those shots. let other people critique them.

____

Please, if you're going to type out a paragraph at least know how to use "you're" and "your."

___

Oh yeah to the "stole it comment" you're such an idiot, it's obvious I wrote over it, but you said no one would steal it. I just stole it so I proved you wrong.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

VincentChanPhotograp said:


> *First, I never told you you had to cover the picture with your hand, but if you're going to start crying about a watermark I suggested it.
> *





VincentChanPhotograp said:


> Use your hand to cover the watermark.


Yes, you did.


VincentChanPhotograp said:


> ""Why not shooting for appealing rather than something almost interesting?"
> How is that confusing?"
> *I still can't understand that, format it a different way.*


RATHER THAN TAKING PICTURES OF SOMETHING THAT SEEMS APPEALING WHY DON'T YOU TAKE PICTURES OF THINGS THAT ARE APPEALING. IS THAT SIMPLE ENOUGH FOR YOU?!?


Your watermark is distracting, arrogant, and annoying. Your attitude is uncalled for, arrogant, and annoying. Your time spent here will be short, arrogant, and annoying.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> VincentChanPhotograp said:
> 
> 
> > *First, I never told you you had to cover the picture with your hand, but if you're going to start crying about a watermark I suggested it.
> ...



You're an idiot who can't take it, stupid, and weak.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

You cant steal something that belongs to you. So no you didnt prove me wrong. The only thing you are proving is that your a little kid who thinks he is something he isnt. My advice was to get rid of the water mark. So yes it is advice. Is it past your bed time yet?


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ugh... The internet and me have such a love hate relationship.


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> You cant steal something that belongs to you. So no you didnt prove me wrong. The only thing you are proving is that your a little kid who thinks he is something he isnt. My advice was to get rid of the water mark. So yes it is advice. Is it past your bed time yet?



Actually you can, it's called having two personalities it's where you are two people in one body. So you're saying I'm a little kid right? Does arguing with a little kid make you feel more "manly?" Does it make you feel "smarter?" I doubt it because your English is terrible. I'm not even going to answer that question because it's obvious you're a 30-50 year old who enjoys arguing with little kids and can't read what I wrote two times.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

[/quote] 
Actually you can, it's called having two personalities it's where you are two people in one body. So you're saying I'm a little kid right? Does arguing with a little kid make you feel more "manly?" Does it make you feel "smarter?" I doubt it because your English is terrible. I'm not even going to answer that question because it's obvious you're a 30-50 year old who enjoys arguing with little kids and can't read what I wrote two times.[/QUOTE]

Really? You have to go that far to try to prove something. That pretty weak. By the way Im not arguing with you so I can feel manly. I have read what you wrote. I understand you want me to use my hand to cover up your water mark. All I am trying to say is that your water mark takes away from you photo at its current location and size. If you would make it smaller and move it, it would look much better. That is my advice to you. If you take it great. If not I dont care. I will most likely never look at another post by you. But Im sure if you thank everyone like you did in this thread, you wont be a member very long. By the way Im only 22. So you were wrong yet again.


----------



## Allizdog89 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was going to offer some "Constructive Criticism". But after reading the way you respond to others trying to do the same I only have one thing to say...

They suck.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

Allizdog89 said:


> I was going to offer some "Constructive Criticism". But after reading the way you respond to others trying to do the same I only have one thing to say...
> 
> They suck.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually you can, it's called having two personalities it's where you are two people in one body. So you're saying I'm a little kid right? Does arguing with a little kid make you feel more "manly?" Does it make you feel "smarter?" I doubt it because your English is terrible. I'm not even going to answer that question because it's obvious you're a 30-50 year old who enjoys arguing with little kids and can't read what I wrote two times.[/QUOTE]

Really? You have to go that far to try to prove something. That pretty weak. By the way Im not arguing with you so I can feel manly. I have read what you wrote. I understand you want me to use my hand to cover up your water mark. All I am trying to say is that your water mark takes away from you photo at its current location and size. If you would make it smaller and move it, it would look much better. That is my advice to you. If you take it great. If not I dont care. I will most likely never look at another post by you. But Im sure if you thank everyone like you did in this thread, you wont be a member very long. By the way Im only 22. So you were wrong yet again.[/QUOTE]

It's called what we learn in school, it's not very hard. I already said I won't take it so what are you still doing here? I really don't mind if I'm not a member here very long if this forum is full of dicks like you. You're 22 and yet you still want to pick on a supposedly 12 year old? Grow the **** up.



Allizdog89 said:


> I was going to offer some "Constructive Criticism". But after reading the way you respond to others trying to do the same I only have one thing to say...
> 
> They suck.



I was going to offer some "Constructive Comment". But after reading the way you wrote what you wrote.

You're mom swallows.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

VincentChanPhotograp said:


> . But after reading the way you wrote what you wrote.
> You're mom swallows.


Wow... Really??
Grow the **** up!


----------



## VincentChanPhotograp (Mar 25, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> VincentChanPhotograp said:
> 
> 
> > . But after reading the way you wrote what you wrote.
> ...



Yes... Really!!
Grow the **** up!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting.  VincentChanPhotograp~ you have 15 posts, all this one thread.

Can we please see something else and move on?

Thanks.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, our very own photo forum troll.

It is amazing what people reveal about their character in just a few paragraphs.

You will not go far here, OP, nor will you go far in the world of photography with your belligerent, arrogant and combatitive spirit. You asked for help and you spit on those who offered to assist.

True artistry minds its manners.

You have no eye for good photography. Doesn't mean you can't learn but you don't have it right now.

And, I agree with the others...those photos *suck.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 26, 2010)

Goodbye Vincent


----------

